# Opinion on this new tool



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

http://youtu.be/1GF75ndZz3c


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting. If I saw it at a trade show, I might buy one to try it out. Would want to hear first hand from other PC before I would seek it out though.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

not sure about you guys but if i ever fall i'll need to throw the paint away from the house so last thing i want is the can strapped to me


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> not sure about you guys but if i ever fall i'll need to throw the paint away from the house so last thing i want is the can strapped to me


Thats why you need ninja skilz. You need the ability to twist yourself around in the air as you fall, so that you land on your feet. 

And of course you should be able to paint a window on the way down as you fall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not to be xenophobic, but I see why the vid was in French


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a email from the guy who invented the item with the link. I think it could be usefull, but the way you have to attach it to the can is too complicated and is a waste of time, if you have to change colors many times.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> Not to be xenophobic, but I see why the vid was in French
> 
> I'm not sure to understand your post, but here's the link fo the english version
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jomp1951#p/a/u/0/xDbMJBoLcyw


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It is the solar plexus shield I have been looking for!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> It is the solar plexus shield I have been looking for!


are you kidding me? This can be modified to be used as a repelling/tie-off harness while doing dormers on roofs, etc. I'm into this now.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

would love to see your shirt after painting like that all day.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DHlll said:


> would love to see your shirt after painting like that all day.


:001_huh:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca,

couple of pointers if this were to be marketed to professionals. 

Make it look like professionals are using it.

I do not know many professional that use a gallon can to paint out of. And for cutting in, many are using the Pelican or other cut pots. 

Not many professional painters I know scrape excess paint off their brush on the lip of the can. Nor are brushes buried in paint up to (and past) the ferrule.

And that exterior ladder is way too shallow. 

I think professionals will see all this and would not be able to relate or take it seriously.

Just my opinion on how on sell it to professionals


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> MonPeintre.ca,
> 
> couple of pointers if this were to be marketed to professionals.
> 
> ...


Say WHAT? You been hanging paper too long. If not a gallon cut pot, then what? Surely not one of those pelican thingys


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

straight_lines said:


>


 
Needed that laugh this morning


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I do not know many professional that use a gallon can to paint out of. And for cutting in, many are using the Pelican or other cut pots.


Gallon work pots here Bill. They are free on every job.

As far as the OP, does not look like anything I would be purchasing.


----------



## jomp (Aug 15, 2011)

*Safety painting gear*

Some of you may have seen this safety painting tool.:thumbup:
the purpose of this invention is to give yourself a extra free hand to climb in ladders and hold yourself while painting.

http://youtu.be/xDbMJBoLcyw English video

I am not a professional but I had the invention tested with pros on scaffolds and ladders and they all loved it.
This is why I decided to market this safety device for you to save your arm fatigue, tennis elbow and blister.

If you should need on unit to test send me a email to [email protected] and I will send you out a Paypal invoice 

Thanks
jomp.


----------



## jomp (Aug 15, 2011)

*Safety painting gear*



MonPeintre.ca said:


> http://youtu.be/1GF75ndZz3c


Merci de vos commentaires et partager avec vos collèges
jomp


----------



## jomp (Aug 15, 2011)

*Safety painting gear*



Ole34 said:


> not sure about you guys but if i ever fall i'll need to throw the paint away from the house so last thing i want is the can strapped to me


You can remove the can from the apron very easily and fast!
but the last thing you want to think if you ever fall is where the paint will go...!:whistling2:


----------



## jomp (Aug 15, 2011)

*Safety painting gear*



daArch said:


> Not to be xenophobic, but I see why the vid was in French


http://youtu.be/xDbMJBoLcyw English

here is the English video
jomp:thumbsup:


----------



## jomp (Aug 15, 2011)

*Safety painting gear*



MonPeintre.ca said:


> I had a email from the guy who invented the item with the link. I think it could be usefull, but the way you have to attach it to the can is too complicated and is a waste of time, if you have to change colors many times.



The holding bar attach to the can can be remove in seconds by a click!
and the can attach to the apron can also be remove as fast
so this is not a problem to change colour
the strap is also adjustable for smaller recipient.

Thanks
jomp


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I see that sucker catching ladder rungs on the way up and down. either direction sounds like spilled paint to me. Maybe you should design a paint holding helmet. It's has double marketing aspects head protection and free hands. Just sayin


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I would have that thing knocking into everything. I like to keep my cut pot closer to what I'm painting. I'd have paint everywhere. 

Gallon pots here too.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

dumb invention...That thing won't sell.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

From viewing the video it's seems a little cumbersome........I prefer paint pots over paint cans to cut out of......not sure if that hardware would accept a paint pot..........


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure about your guy but when I go up the ladder my chest and stomach nearly scrape the ladder and I'm only 150 lbs. I think this thing will snag and causes me to fall.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Not to mention that when your on a ladder you try to reach what you can unless you like moving ladders. I'd say there are times that can will be almost horizontal!

I've used a D-LINK to attach a can or pot to my hip belt. It will at least stay at my side and stay upright if I lean forward.


----------

